# Parking Brake Clamp



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Anyone know where I can find one of these?

I'm missing one and Inline doesn't carry them

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Disgregard...I found 'em....jumped the gun!

Thanks anyway!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Glad you found one Rick, cause I've never seen a cable guide like that before myself......:willy:


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

PY & Ames have them...I was very surprised Inline doesn't have them and doesn't know they are required on 64s.

I was having parking brake problems and bought new cables. While doing that I realized one of those clamps was missing. That was the real problem...although, the cables did need replacing.

BTW, I had no idea what a pain in the a$$ the front cable can be.

Rick


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Koppster said:


> PY & Ames have them...I was very surprised Inline doesn't have them and doesn't know they are required on 64s.
> 
> I was having parking brake problems and bought new cables. While doing that I realized one of those clamps was missing. That was the real problem...although, the cables did need replacing.
> 
> ...


Maybe In-line will look into producing the guide now that you have brought it to their attention...:cool

The front cable is an extremely frustrating piece to get out. Even with the body down to a shell, it fights every inch of the way...

You're becoming a certified "chanic" when you can take on a job like that and prevail....


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks Mitch! :cheers


----------

